# Problems with my Bulldog RS82B remote starter



## dano726 (Dec 15, 2015)

2003 Grand Am 3.4 liter
Hi, I am able to SET my remote starter to tach mode without a problem. 
When I try PROGRAMMING TACH LEARN, I get to the part where I am supposed to push and release both buttons at the same time and lights should flash twice.








Nothing happens.
So The car will start in Tachless mode but that doesn't work well in Minnesota winters.
Any suggestions?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Hook the tach wire up to the correct connection and turn tach only mode on. This will force the starter to crank until there is a tach signal.


----------



## dano726 (Dec 15, 2015)

I know I didn't specify this in my original post but the tach wire is already hooked up to what I'm sure is the correct wire on the Body Computer Module under the glove box. I followed the directions in the manual so I can only assume it's the correct wire. Any other suggestions? (thanks for the reply btw)


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

The tach wire is at the pcm not the bcm


----------



## dano726 (Dec 15, 2015)

My mistake. I meant the PCM. I hooked up the Parking lights wire at the same time and I was confusing that since the parking lights wire is at the BCM. I will double check later this morning to make sure I didn't reverse the two. Thanks again. I will let you know.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

See attachment. Note 4


----------



## dano726 (Dec 15, 2015)

I talked to "Jerry" at Bulldog security this morning. He tells me that any RS82B made after (since) about 5 years ago does not support tach operation. At that time they began production in China (couldn't afford US production anymore) and they were not made to spec so the tach function no longer operates. He says RS82, RS82I, and RS82P DO support tach operation. I'm going to see if I can find one of those models (I'm sure I can) and see if I can just swap out the wiring to have functional tach operation...


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

The modules will have to be programmed to the chip in your key granted the wires may transfer over with the programming does not. Any D2D bypass module should work as long as your remote starter supports D2D modules.


----------



## dano726 (Dec 15, 2015)

The key doesn't have a chip. The Grand Am uses passout II. Anyway, I decided to just order a new one installed thru best buy. Viper Model: 4105VB. $179 installed. There will probably be some added expenses but I'm OK with that. The fob will perform all functions: start, remote entry, trunk pop.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

The key does have a resistor on there that's program for the vehicle. The permanent bypass solution for that is a variable resistor sent to the key resistance and wired into the pass lock two wires under the dash. After that is done then you do not need a bypass module but one is still required to retain that resistor coding.


----------

